# LKA - Ladies Kennel Association



## tashi

Anybody going. 

I am there both days, lovely christmas shopping days for your dogs.


12 and 13th December at NEC Birmingham 

FRIDAY, 12th DECEMBER, 2008
(Terrier, Gundog and Hound Groups)

SATURDAY, 13th DECEMBER, 2008
(Toy, Utility, Pastoral and Working Groups)


----------



## pommum

I'm Not entered, but we always go, plus the 13th is my birthday so even more of an excuse to do some shopping hehehe.

I'm going to watch the pom classes and also to get some pointers around the chihuahua rings too, as I''m hoping to be getting a smooth coat chi for the show ring soon, so I need to learn a little about showing them although I don't think there will be much of a difference from showing the poms tbh, but I'm sure I will soon find out.

take care
Sarah


----------



## noushka05

we'll be there


----------



## PatRoss

I wanted to enter, placed 2nd last year in minor pup, but have been offered a venue to hold my small dog meetup groups Xmas party on the 13 Dec. Good luck to all going and most of all enjoy your day and the shopping :drool:


----------



## tashi

noushka05 said:


> we'll be there


You exhibiting


----------



## terriermaid

well ruby was entered before i got her ,so im still working on getting her a lift ,as i havnt entered the russells


----------



## noushka05

tashi said:


> You exhibiting


yes i've only entered 1 though, have you got dogs entered on fri & sat?  if so will your little Tibetan terrier be there?

i'm looking forward to doing a bit of shopping aswell! Jo x


----------



## tashi

noushka05 said:


> yes i've only entered 1 though, have you got dogs entered on fri & sat?
> 
> i'm looking forward to doing a bit of shopping aswell! Jo x


golden and a flatcoat entered on Friday and then Mika on Saturday


----------



## noushka05

Good luck i hope you do well with them all Jo x


----------



## tashi

noushka05 said:


> Good luck i hope you do well with them all Jo x


Thanks you too, you are up there on the Saturday am I right if so you can meet Mika in the flesh - the goofball that he is


----------



## noushka05

tashi said:


> Thanks you too, you are up there on the Saturday am I right if so you can meet Mika in the flesh - the goofball that he is


i would love that you can meet my Shadow shes really silly a bit OTT


----------



## tashi

noushka05 said:


> i would love that you can meet my Shadow shes really silly a bit OTT


will have more time on the saturday as well cos he is in puppy dog so will have the rest of the day free


----------



## noushka05

tashi said:


> will have more time on the saturday as well cos he is in puppy dog so will have the rest of the day free


see you there then (whats Mika's KC name & i'll look you up)


----------



## tashi

noushka05 said:


> see you there then (whats Mika's KC name & i'll look you up)


Kybo Major Tom at Kulakangri surname williams


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> Kybo Major Tom at Kulakangri surname williams


Do you run your dogs as well


----------



## noushka05

We dont compete at rallies but we do run them to excersise them & its good fun for us!


Shadow is Tanouki prairie wolf & my surname is Ward, i'm just praying she dos'nt come in to season for the show


----------



## Maxwell

My little Chi misses out by one day for MPD
never mind.. we've entered Manchester 09
Good Luck everyone who's entered xx


----------



## kimpossible

I'm going on the saturday with Raven. It'll be her last ever junior class! (Although I don't think she'll get anything there).


----------

